# Cypherlabs AlgoRhythm Picollo Impressions Thread



## AnakChan

Recently David from Cypherlabs shipped me his latest portable amp, the Cypherlabs Algorhythm Picollo (hereafter CLAP). I won't get into the official specs as one can easily pick up the information from here :-

 http://www.cypherlabs.com/products/algorhythm-picollo/
  
 As I've literally just got it delivered, I've naturally not done any tests to it but instead have taken some unboxing pics. A review of it will come after I've spent some listening time to it.
  
 A Theorem 720 put next to it to get an idea of size of the box. This time Cypherlabs has chosen a different packaging from the CLAS & Duet.

  
 A portable storage case

  

  
 Very simple clean lines and finish

  

  
 microUSB charging

  
 Base could have been done better but, hey we're here to listen to it right?

  
 A comparison with the rest of the Cypherlabs portable family


----------



## audionewbi

Any chance of getting some pictures from its internals?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## AnakChan

audionewbi said:


> Any chance of getting some pictures from its internals?
> 
> Thank you.


 

 No !! I just got this and it's a demo unit which I'll pass to @shigzeo after I'm done. I don't think it'll be too respectful to David for opening up and showing the internals to everyone for something given to me/us for a tour.


----------



## georgelai57

What an unfortunate acronym.


----------



## zeppu08

anakchan said:


> Recently David from Cypherlabs shipped me his latest portable amp, the Cypherlabs Algorhythm Picollo (hereafter CLAP). I won't get into the official specs as one can easily pick up the information from here :-
> 
> http://www.cypherlabs.com/products/algorhythm-picollo/
> 
> ...




Finally!! Will be waiting on this to be reviewed! Hope you can try it paired with the dx90 and do a comparison vs dx90+duet.. Looking forward for your feedback Sean!


----------



## DaYwEeD

The carry case looks convenient. IEMs can probably fit in the space next to the amp?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Looking forward to hearing the results of your tests!


----------



## shigzeo

Yo, man, me too!


----------



## AnakChan

shigzeo said:


> Yo, man, me too!


You don't need to listen to my results, it's going to you next! Same with you too @ExpatinJapan if you want!! This is a Tokyo tour.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Could I pretty please be included in that Tokyo tour???


----------



## ExpatinJapan

anakchan said:


> shigzeo said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, man, me too!
> ...


i want to hear the test results of whether you have the clap first, ...then we can talk about the picollo tour


----------



## AnakChan

expatinjapan said:


> i want to hear the test results of whether you have the clap first, ...then we can talk about the picollo tour


Too bad buddy, you get it all, the full package. 

@Soup,sure can send to you too if whoever is next in line is prepared to send it to Korea.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

anakchan said:


> Too bad buddy, you get it all, the full package.
> 
> @Soup,sure can send to you too if whoever is next in line is prepared to send it to Korea.




やった！！


----------



## AnakChan

I'll need to burn this thing in a little more. Straight out of the box, he bass is a little loose and the staging is a small. I'd like to put it through a burn in before I comment anything more about it's SQ. But so far using it with the Ditas and comparing it to the HM-901's balanced amp module, the CLAP packs a punch. The HM-901 balanced amp sounds more laid back, and so far the CLAP is more impactful and aggressive - listening to the Star Wars Imperial March.


----------



## delrosa81

Any updates on your review? I am eagerly waiting as I am also keen on getting the CLAP lol


----------



## AnakChan

Soon. It's gone through a 48-72 hr burn-in so far. But today I've taken it out with me to work and currently giving it a listen. However I'm the kinda chap who needs a base reference to compare against and today I've whipped out only the -dB/CLAP & HM-901 (with balanced amp module). Some initial play around is that it hiss level appears to be as much as the Duet - in other words, if you don't hear the hiss in the Duet, you probably won't hear it on the CLAP (on low gain). OTOH if you do hear hiss on the Duet (and it's very very slight hint of hiss), it seems to be the same with the CLAP too.
  
 There's also a very slight pot scratch but minimal. Not as clean as thet Duet or Theorem 720 but still negligible.
  
 FYI: any sonic thoughts from me take ages 'cos I don't really like to hear once and regurgitate. I'd rather hear the same setup numerous times on different days and average my thoughts. I don't always hear the same thing every single time I listen - even if it's the same setup, same music, etc.


----------



## delrosa81

I am eagerly waiting but I noted on one thing you noted, the "pot scratch", however slight, I prefer not to have this, especially coming from a medium priced product......
  
 I like the way you average out your thoughts because to me, that is the best way to give a fair and unbiased personal review, especially our moods. Good moods, we feel music sounds better and sweet but in bad mood, we find music to be loud and noisy. Averaging out is a much better way.


----------



## AnakChan

delrosa81 said:


> I am eagerly waiting but I noted on one thing you noted, the "pot scratch", however slight, I prefer not to have this, especially coming from a medium priced product......
> 
> I like the way you average out your thoughts because to me, that is the best way to give a fair and unbiased personal review, especially our moods. Good moods, we feel music sounds better and sweet but in bad mood, we find music to be loud and noisy. Averaging out is a much better way.


 
  
 I'd state that the pot scratch is noticeable only when there's no music playing (this was when I was testing to see if there was any hiss). With music playing I don't hear it (low gain). Also in low gain I don't hear channel imbalance, whilst in high gain (with my sensitive TG!334) I do hear a little channel imbalance at the lowest volume setting.
  
 I think it should be obvious I'm testing in the most extreme cases - i.e. highly sensitive earphones on high gain on an analogue pot, etc. I can test with my Alpha Dogs tonight in high gain and I'm mostly sure I won't hear the channel imbalance there.
  
 To me though, these seem to be common issues with the $300-$500 amps I've played (those on analogue pots naturally).
  
 Edit: This is quite a grunty amp. The volume goes from around 1 o'clock -> 10 o'clock (12 o'clock is the off/on switch). At low gain with my TG!334, I'm listening at around 3 o'clock...and I'm known to be deaf who likes to listen at higher volumes than the average (Tokyo) head-fier.


----------



## delrosa81

anakchan said:


> I'd state that the pot scratch is noticeable only when there's no music playing (this was when I was testing to see if there was any hiss). With music playing I don't hear it (low gain). Also in low gain I don't hear channel imbalance, whilst in high gain (with my sensitive TG!334) I do hear a little channel imbalance at the lowest volume setting.
> 
> I think it should be obvious I'm testing in the most extreme cases - i.e. highly sensitive earphones on high gain on an analogue pot, etc. I can test with my Alpha Dogs tonight in high gain and I'm mostly sure I won't hear the channel imbalance there.
> 
> ...


 

 Well noted and thanks for the clarification. Yes now I understand that you are testing in the most extreme cases and all the issues noted are actually rather minute but still noticeable.
  
 You mean this is a rather powerful amp? I like powerful amps, having oodles of power on tap should there be a need for it.
  
 Thanks for sharing and answering my questions


----------



## AnakChan

Wow, I'm glad you waited. I need to update my hiss comment!!
  
 OK this is a test from my wife (who has much more sensitive hearing than me). In her ranking, of hiss-wise, from most to least (of my amps) :-

 1) Theorem 720
 2) Apex Glacier
 3) Tralucent DAC/Amp One
 4) CLAP
  
 In fact she had to listen very carefully for the hiss on the CLAP and it's almost non-existent! Very good news for the CLAP!
  
 Edit: Forgot to mention, this is off the FitEar TO GO!334.


----------



## LFC_SL

At the risk of asking the difficult, if not the impossible,

What audible level of hiss are we referring to? And what kind of hiss, a hum or actual hiss? Have heard all sorts in my time

Am assuming with iem. Noise with headphones is something else ha!


----------



## delrosa81

Wow! The CLAP scores the best with the least amount of hiss! Problem is in Singapore it costs USD 520 instead of the USD 399 that we can get from the Cypher Labs website and it is only available in black, I prefer the Silver finishing. I can of course order it online but warranty wise it might be an issue of getting support over here. I am so so tempted to get this for my 2nd rig! This will be my truly portable rig while my existing rig would be paired to my NAD HP50 for watching movies and listening to songs at home.
  
 I am pretty annoyed with the loud hiss from my standard Fiio E12 so it is now relegated to be used in my car, the E12DIY seems significantly better though but still it can be better. If only the CLAP has built in DAC then it would be perfect then no need to lug an additional DAC....hmmmmm
  
 What DAP would you recommend to be paired to the CLAP?


----------



## AnakChan

lfc_sl said:


> At the risk of asking the difficult, if not the impossible,
> 
> What audible level of hiss are we referring to? And what kind of hiss, a hum or actual hiss? Have heard all sorts in my time
> 
> Am assuming with iem. Noise with headphones is something else ha!


 
  
 Hi, The only hiss I've heard is "hiss" rather than hum (which I'd describe as a hum if I hear it), but the levels here are really low so I'm gonna ask my wife to do another listening test tonight to try answer your question. About the earphone question, yes IEM, TG!334.
  


delrosa81 said:


> Wow! The CLAP scores the best with the least amount of hiss! Problem is in Singapore it costs USD 520 instead of the USD 399 that we can get from the Cypher Labs website and it is only available in black, I prefer the Silver finishing. I can of course order it online but warranty wise it might be an issue of getting support over here. I am so so tempted to get this for my 2nd rig! This will be my truly portable rig while my existing rig would be paired to my NAD HP50 for watching movies and listening to songs at home.
> 
> I am pretty annoyed with the loud hiss from my standard Fiio E12 so it is now relegated to be used in my car, the E12DIY seems significantly better though but still it can be better. If only the CLAP has built in DAC then it would be perfect then no need to lug an additional DAC....hmmmmm
> 
> What DAP would you recommend to be paired to the CLAP?


 
  
 I've not been following the Fiio E12 and didn't realise it hisses. As for DAP, good Q. For now I've got it bounded to my CLAS -dB 'cos since after the photo in the 1st post, the headphone balanced out (kobiconn) died on the left channel so it's gone back to David for repairs (and colour panel upgrade hopefully ).
  
 I did briefly pair it with the VentureCraft DD 12V LE (OPA627SM pre-OpAmp). Not long enough to see which DAC/Source suits it yet. Not tried with any lineout from DAPs either. I'm kinda low on DAPs at the moment - only the HM-901 with me.


----------



## zeppu08

Hi anakchan! Can you try to pair it with thr dx90 and see what improvements made? And if possible, can you comparr it to the dx90+duet set up? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## delrosa81

anakchan said:


> I've not been following the Fiio E12 and didn't realise it hisses. As for DAP, good Q. For now I've got it bounded to my CLAS -dB 'cos since after the photo in the 1st post, the headphone balanced out (kobiconn) died on the left channel so it's gone back to David for repairs (and colour panel upgrade hopefully ).
> 
> I did briefly pair it with the VentureCraft DD 12V LE (OPA627SM pre-OpAmp). Not long enough to see which DAC/Source suits it yet. Not tried with any lineout from DAPs either. I'm kinda low on DAPs at the moment - only the HM-901 with me.


 
 The standard E12 does hiss and it is quite prominent even when at idle but still it is a rather good amp for the price. Oic, I was considering getting ipod classic but the itunes interface is a pain in the a**, after chatting with a fellow Headfi'er now I have my eyes locked on the Cowon P1 which seems rather good but actual real world performance is still rather sketchy at the moment. I will wait it out for the time being and see how things goes 
  
 Thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------



## AnakChan

zeppu08 said:


> Hi anakchan! Can you try to pair it with thr dx90 and see what improvements made? And if possible, can you comparr it to the dx90+duet set up? Thanks in advance!!


 
  
 I'll have to wait till @shigzeo passes me his DX90 & my Duet just left earlier this week and hopefully would be back in a few weeks from repair.


----------



## zeppu08

anakchan said:


> I'll have to wait till @shigzeo passes me his DX90 & my Duet just left earlier this week and hopefully would be back in a few weeks from repair.




Ow hope your duet will be fixed in no time. Will wait for your input on this Sean! Thanks!


----------



## rudi0504

Congrats Sean for Your New CLAP
Look like CLAP is not as Power full like DUET 
Please Share about The bass and the soundstage , After Burn has An improvement ?


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Sean for Your New CLAP
> Look like CLAP is not as Power full like DUET
> Please Share about The bass and the soundstage , After Burn has An improvement ?


 
  
 My Duet's gone back for repair. I'm actually not certain if the CLAP has less grunt than the Duet. Will tell when it gets back. Anyway, the two aren' competing with each other. The Duet has more features by allowing full balanced support.
  
 I'll share in good time. Haven't had much listening time.


----------



## AnakChan

Here's a few more brief thoughts on the CLAP. Quite quickly I've noted that it shouldn't be compared to the likes of the Theorem 720, Duet, or Hifiman HM-901 balanced amp module. Those will have the edge over the CLAP in terms of soundstage and separation. I'll need to compare it to my other amps like the Apex Glacier (which is about the only "mid range" amp I've got left in my collection).
  
 However since I've already compared it to the higher ended products, I may as well share my thoughts as a reference rather than presenting them as competing models. As mentioned above, the CLAP has a more intimate soundstage compared to the 3 aforementioned devices. Narrowing down specifically to the HM-901 with the balanced amp module (OPA627 based) since that's most fresh in my mind, the CLAP has a more mid forward signature by comparison, whilst the HM901's has a deeper bass extension and a warm midbass signature. The mids of the HM901's balanced amp module seems more like a step back from the stage whilst with the CLAP especially on the midrange, feels like a front row presentation. In terms of the trebles, both are extended however as the CLAP's soundstage is smaller, its trebles can sound a little congested by comparison.
  
 So, again, I'll need to compare the CLAP to other amps of its class rather than pick the crème de la crème components.
  
 P.S. The HM-901 & CLAP test is with the HM-901's lineout cable. Earphones used are the Dita Truth


----------



## AnakChan

I've put my CLAP review up :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cypher-labs-algorhythm-picollo/reviews/11252
  
 I have to admit that writing it is somewhat difficult since I'm coming from higher ended fully featured/balanced amps. Even compared to the Apex Glacier I find that the soundstage is smaller by comparison. Unfortunately I don't have any more amps that's closer to the CLAP price where I can compare fairly.
  
 Anyhow, the  CLAP will be sent to @shigzeo next for him to do his listening and review, and hopefully to @SoupRKnowva in Korea next.


----------



## maricius

The comparison I'm looking for would be against the Pico Slim, similar price range, mostly for IEMs and easier to drive headphones, neutral-ish sound signature. Hopefully those with a Pico Slim would get a taste of the Picollo


----------



## Richsvt

Would also like to hear a comparison between the Slim and Picollo. I've been considering a small amp for hiking and walks...have heard a mixed bag for the Slim. Love my Pico Power. Love my CLAS so waiting to see how the Picollo shakes out...


----------



## Currawong

If I'd known, I would have sent both over to Anakchan. One way or the other, I'll organise a chance for us to compare. We might be due for another Tokyo mini-meet.


----------



## Richsvt

I just pulled the trigger on a silver one. I can't wait until it arrives. I have to decide on a DAP and since this is going to be a walking/hiking set-up, I am leaning towards an iPod Nano 7g. Needs to be small and light enough to comfortably fit in my pocket. I think this is going to be really great. Will post some impressions once it is all assembled...


----------



## Richsvt

Just got the Picollo and what a beauty. Fits perfectly with the new iPod nano. Been only catching short time to listen. Plan on going for some decent outdoor stuff tomorrow so will post some more detailed impressions later.


----------



## Richsvt

Another


----------



## Richsvt

One more


----------



## delrosa81

I just ordered a Silver CLAP online, local stores only stock the black ones citing black as the most popular color.......
 It will be at least a week or 2 before I receive it, hope to receive it soon!


----------



## georgelai57

The Headfonia review has just been published http://www.headfonia.com/cypherlabs-algorhytm-picollo-old-school-analog/


----------



## delrosa81

georgelai57 said:


> The Headfonia review has just been published http://www.headfonia.com/cypherlabs-algorhytm-picollo-old-school-analog/


 

 Thanks for the headsup


----------



## delrosa81

The Picollo battery life is simply amazing! I have left it running plugged to my AK120 continuously for 36 hours and it is still running and I am listening to it while I type this.

Over these 36 hours, I have noted some subtle differences, the sound stage has widened abit and starts to sound smoother and less sharp than in the beginning. I found it sounded overly bright in the beginning but now it feels much smoother. Mmmm frankly was very disappointed with the sound out of the box and I found the Fiio E11K way better than the Picollo but now it has improved quite a fair bit. Will continue burning in and share my tots on this amp.


----------



## kalibur

delrosa81 said:


> The Picollo battery life is simply amazing! I have left it running plugged to my AK120 continuously for 36 hours and it is still running and I am listening to it while I type this.
> 
> Over these 36 hours, I have noted some subtle differences, the sound stage has widened abit and starts to sound smoother and less sharp than in the beginning. I found it sounded overly bright in the beginning but now it feels much smoother. Mmmm frankly was very disappointed with the sound out of the box and I found the Fiio E11K way better than the Picollo but now it has improved quite a fair bit. Will continue burning in and share my tots on this amp.


 
  
 How are the differences now that you (i assume) have it running for sometime? Did you get it directly from CL themselves?


----------



## delrosa81

kalibur said:


> How are the differences now that you (i assume) have it running for sometime? Did you get it directly from CL themselves?


 
 In the end I got it from the local distributor due to territorial distributorship rights. My online order from CL was cancelled.
  
 When I first got it, there was no bass, soundstage very very narrow and congested. After 100+ hours of burn in, soundstage opened up and bass is now significantly more punchy and frankly Im not a true believer of burn in but my experience with the Picollo is that, burn in is absolutely necessary and the sound will improve significantly.


----------



## Richsvt

At the moment, this is one of my favorite amps. Small enough to hide in my pocket, enough power to provide really wonderful dynamics. Fit and finish is spectacular. Feels like a solid block of magic aluminum.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Can't find anything about the Picollo DAC on here but Headfonia has just done a review on it
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/cypherlabs-picollo-dac-android-dacamp-combo/
  
 Seems the Picollo and Picollo Dac aren't that popular on Headfi. Weird.


----------



## georgelai57

ultrainferno said:


> Can't find anything about the Picollo DAC on here but Headfonia has just done a review on it
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/cypherlabs-picollo-dac-android-dacamp-combo/
> 
> Seems the Picollo and Picollo Dac aren't that popular on Headfi. Weird.



That low popularity might just have something to do with the fact it's called a CLAP. Not something you go around announcing to the world. Perhaps it needs a new name.


----------



## LFC_SL

All joking aside, the portable 2.0 channel amp market is over-saturated and the current head-fi fotm is for daps, which are currently enjoying a revival

Centrance might be into something doing form-factor amps for daps, though I think by the end of the decade smartphone audio quality will have kicked on to a new level anyway


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm still a big fan of ipods, amps, iDacs and DAPs. No phone as DAP for me thank you, not even my S4


----------



## georgelai57

ultrainferno said:


> I'm still a big fan of ipods, amps, iDacs and DAPs. No phone as DAP for me thank you, not even my S4



I'd agree with you except that it can be a pain to carry a DAP when I already need two smartphones :mad:


----------



## Ultrainferno

georgelai57 said:


> I'd agree with you except that it can be a pain to carry a DAP when I already need two smartphones


 
  
 Manbags!
  
 I have to admit I have one too to carry my laptop, phones and amps around.


----------



## georgelai57

ultrainferno said:


> Manbags!
> 
> I have to admit I have one too to carry my laptop, phones and amps around.



Show us a pic!


----------



## Ultrainferno

georgelai57 said:


> Show us a pic!


----------



## georgelai57

I meant a pic with you as the model. At least it's not a fanny pack!


----------



## musiclvr

Just ordered myself a silver CLAP Can't wait to see how it pairs with my HP collection!


----------



## shotgunshane

Any additional impressions? I'm considering trying one of these out.


----------



## musiclvr

shotgunshane said:


> Any additional impressions? I'm considering trying one of these out.



I have used the CLAP in the following audio chain: Mac Mini>ALAC up to 24/192>Audirvana>Schiit Wyrd>Meridian Explorer>CLAP. I have used my Fostex TE-05 iem, AT CKM-55 iem, Monster Miles Davis Tribute iem, Focal Spirit Professional HP, AKG K702 65 Annies HP, B&O H6 HP, and Phiaton Bridge MS500 HP. IN my opinion; the CLAP has the fluid/ natural mids and well extended treble. The bass is articulate and fast. It has a wider soundstage than my Schiit Asgard 2 and a black noise floor. Although, if I really listened; I can detect a negligible hiss when paired with my 16 ohm Fostex TE-05 and the volume pot is at full volume with no music being played. I would never listen to music at that volume anyways and it is not ever noticeable when actually playing music at my listening level (volume pot set at about 9 o'clock with iem'a. I found that this little amp has more than enough power to drive the aforementioned headphones with convincing control while maintaining the dynamic demands of music that add to that analog transperency that I crave.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## musiclvr

Can't get enough of this desk top rig


----------



## shotgunshane

How is it compared to the centrance hifi m8 you have?


----------



## musiclvr

shotgunshane said:


> How is it compared to the centrance hifi m8 you have?



Shotgunshane I will do some critical listening to compare the two as best as I can tomorrow. Unfortunately I'm tied up with work today. Do you have any preference of HP/IEM for me to use for the comparison within my collection? I should mention that my HiFi M8 XL4 has the IEM modification which should make this an ideal comparison being that they are both well suited for iem use but have more than ample power for HP's of various sorts.


----------



## shotgunshane

musiclvr said:


> Shotgunshane I will do some critical listening to compare the two as best as I can tomorrow. Unfortunately I'm tied up with work today. Do you have any preference of HP/IEM for me to use for the comparison within my collection? I should mention that my HiFi M8 XL4 has the IEM modification which should make this an ideal comparison being that they are both well suited for iem use but have more than ample power for HP's of various sorts.


 

 The only IEM I've heard in your list is the Fostex, so either that or whatever you consider your most revealing IEM or portable headphone would work too.  I appreciate you taking the time, thanks!


----------



## musiclvr

Hello all! (Disclaimer: So this is my first attempt at trying to give my impressions/distinctions between any audiophile grade components(s). Namely, the Cypher Labs Algorithm Picollo and the Centrance HiFi M8 XL4 (with the i.e.m. modification). So the following is a subjective comparison written by a novice audiophile. Any constructive criticism is welcome  )
  
 My headphone of choice for this review is the Fostex TE-05. I find these in-ear-monitors to be revealing and quite neutral. They are rated at 16 ohms which is a good match for the two amps I am comparing imo. I have set the HiFi M8 XL4 (M8) to 1 ohm impedance and the Cypher Labs Algorithm Picollo (CLAP) is rated at <1 ohm impedance too. Now the M8 has a more quiet noise floor by a noticeable margin which means that the M8 has a totally black noise floor at full volume in its lowest gain setting. With the CLAP in it's lowest gain setting at full volume I can faintly hear, a sincerely tiny bit of, white noise. Now keep in mind that the M8 without the iem modification would probably have some hiss for sure if it weren't of the iem mod. even in low gain per numerous reviews.
  
 I used ALAC through 24 bit depth by 192hz music as my source. The component chain for each amp is as follows:
  
Audio Component Chain
  
*CLAP*= Mac Mini > ALAC (16/44.1-24/192) > Audirvana+ > Schiit Wyrd USB Decrapifier  >Meridian Explorer Dac > CLAP > HP
*M8*=  Mac Mini > ALAC (16/44.1-24/192) > Audirvana+ > (I, unfortunately, didn't have a second usb cable to connect the M8 to the Schiit Wyrd)> M8 > HP
  
M8 Impressions
  
 Treble- Quite resolving with great treble extension and decay. I don't feel like I am missing anything from a recording and has plenty of air/headroom. 
  
 Mids-The mids are neutral and transparent. They do not add nor take away from the musical presentation.
  
 Bass- The M8 has more slam and speed/precision than the CLAP.
  
 Soundstage/Imaging- I feel that the M8 seems to posses a wider soundstage due to having greater extension as well as decay in the treble.
  
 PRAT- More punctuated and precise but feels clinical(not cold) to my ears.
  
  
  
  
CLAP Impressions
  
 Treble- Very good extension, but has a shorter decay which adds to the PRAT but takes away from the 3D effect(s) 
  
 Mids- More forward or warm. I find the mids to be the most seductive part of this amp as the mids are only slightly accentuated and they draw me into the music more; very musical and involving.
  
 Bass- Posseses excellent weight and slam albeit with slightly less precision than the M8. Do not mistake this  "less precision" statement for loose or wooly bass as it is still accurate.
  
 Soundstage/Imaging- I feel that the CLAP portrays a more round soundstage than wide. It offers plenty of depth but because of having slightly less treble extension isn't as wide. Imaging though is spot on with clear separation. 
  
 PRAT- On par with the M8 but with a slightly less transient response.
  
 Well there you have it! I wish I could be more audiophile fluent. If there are any clarifying questions out there please let me know and I will try to answer as best as I can. I hope this is helpful Shotgunshane. Happy Listening!


----------



## musiclvr

The CLAP has AMAZING synergy with my Focal Spirit Pro!! WOW! I'm in Audio nirvana right now..... My wallet can rest


----------



## ddaktiv

Anybody selling their used clap?


----------



## shotgunshane

My Picollo arrived last night and doing some initial listening this morning. I'm using it with a Tera player. Recently I had borrowed a Vorzuge Pure II from a friend and used it with the Tera as well. Versus the Pure II, the Picollo is more contrasty, whereas the Pure II is more laid back and softer at the edges. The Pure II sounds wider but it's center image lacked focus in my opinion. The Picollo certainly bests it in center image with an excellent midrange. However the Picollo bass is little too big and I prefer the softer edges of the Pure II. Both have an excellent black background. Fit and finish are hands down better on the Picollo.
  
 I'm not sure if triodes change any with usage, so I guess time will tell if the Picollo is a keeper. The only other small amp that may hold my interest is the yet to be released Leckerton amp only version of the UHA-6s. 
  
 Here are some quick iPhone pics of the Picollo with the Tera player and an EarWerkz Legend.


----------



## 1c3d0g

The Picolo is available on Massdrop.com.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Went in on the recent drop on Massdrop, and my CLAP arrived today. Initial impressions? First, it's beautifully finished... great attention to detail. Second, it's small, but has heft. Just feels like quality. Third, sounds great out of the box. Warm and mid-forward with rich, tight bass. Treble a touch rolled off? Excellent detail and texture while listening to Romantic Warrior album by Return To Forever. Soundstage not the widest, but sound is immersive. More after some burn-in.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Is the volume knob slightly tilted as usual?


----------



## hakushondaimao

ultrainferno said:


> Is the volume knob slightly tilted as usual?


 
  
 Slightly up? Yes, though not noticeably so... until I looked for it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

hakushondaimao said:


> Slightly up? Yes, though not noticeably so... until I looked for it.


 
  
 Both my Picollo and Pdac have it. Verry annoying once you know, hahaha


----------



## hakushondaimao

ultrainferno said:


> Both my Picollo and Pdac have it. Verry annoying once you know, hahaha


 
  
 Hmmm... do I say "Thanks," or "Thanks for nothing?"


----------



## gandroider

Hi all,

I've been using Jdslabs C5D for a year. Is it an upgrade if I sell this C5D and move to CL Piccolo?
Anybody conpare h2h btween c5d with piccolo?

Thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

Are you talking about the Picollo DAC or the regular picollo?
 Amp wise the regular Picollo is the higher level amp. It's sound is more detailed, more open and clear with a better sound stage. Especially with iems


----------



## gandroider

ultrainferno said:


> Are you talking about the Picollo DAC or the regular picollo?
> Amp wise the regular Picollo is the higher level amp. It's sound is more detailed, more open and clear with a better sound stage. Especially with iems


 
  
 Sorry forgot to mention it's the regular Piccolo amp-only
 But you've already answered, good point and really appreciate your feedback.
 Means it's an upgrade.
  
 Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My pleasure. I have both, just fyi.


----------



## gandroider

ultrainferno said:


> My pleasure. I have both, just fyi.


 
 My... oh my.. LOL
  
 wait, you own the C5D and Picollo Amp? or you own both the Picollo dac/amp & Picollo amp?
  
 The reason I ask was, i need something better to drive my PK1, VE Zen and VE Asura (with AK100). And, someone in my local audio-community is selling this Picollo with affordable price (USD 200 only). I don't own any cans, only earphones (iem & earbud).
  
 Unfortunately he lives about 400 km away from my hometown...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have the Picollo, Picollo DAC, C5, C5D, ... Need I go on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Th Picollo is one of the better amps on the market for IEMs


----------



## ReizeiMako

Latest Cypher Labs Picollo review by Marcusd from Headfonics
  
 http://headfonics.com/2015/05/the-algorhythm-picollo-amp-by-cypher-labs/
  
 This little unit is really good amp but only few know about it


----------



## dacari

So which are the main diferences between the DAC version?


----------



## Ultrainferno

dacari said:


> So which are the main diferences between the DAC version?


 

 The Pdac versions sound a bit cleaner and faster, more ss versus a light tube sound. I reviewed and compared both a while ago


----------



## dubbcd

i got one replaced,  with USB port easily to get meshed and get bad connection.
  
 you guys got any tips?


----------



## justrest

I have the Picollo. This amp really amazing sound. I really love that.


----------



## Parta

This amp is so clean and no hissing in my sensitive iem. Also its so small with 20 hours of playing time


----------



## musiclvr

parta said:


> This amp is so clean and no hissing in my sensitive iem. Also its so small with 20 hours of playing time



I agree! The Picollo is my reference portable amp and I use it as my desk top too. The Chord Mojo acting as a DAC for the Picollo is a match like non other too!


----------



## musiclvr

Furthermore I prefer the Picollo to the ALO Audio International+. I found that the Picollo is more transparent of source and retains more micro detail.


----------



## musiclvr




----------

